# Probably my last REAL cycle....going loud!!



## VictorZ06 (May 16, 2015)

Well, as many of you know I have some nasty back problems and I am limited with what I can do.  I am almost 38, 273lbs, 12%bf, over a dozen cycles, training for 20+ years, a dozen with AAS, 8 with GH/SLIN/IGF.  Aiming for 7K calories a day....mostly red meat.  Lamb and veal with a little tuna from time to time.  I will usually have 4 lamb racks or 4 veal chops for dinner.  I have allergies to most fruit and veggies...so I'm a meat and potato kind of guy.

Because of my back problems and injuries,all I run now is GH (4iu ED).  Going to stretch this one out to 16 weeks.

*1-16 test enan 1.5gr EW
1-4 test prop 100mg EOD
1-8 NPP 100mg ED
9-16 tren ace 125mg ED
1-16 proviron 150mg ED
1-8 anadrol 100mg ED
9-16 anavar 100mg ED
1-16 arimadex 1gr ED
1-16 HCG 1000iu 2X EW (2000iu EW total)*
I think that's it.....maybe some TNE on work out days to get "pumped up".

*HGH* bump current dose to 8iu if possible (sides pending)  Using *GreyTop* brand HGH...they are a bit on the strong side.  I can handle 4iu, but not sure if I can do 8iu.  If I can grip the bar, I'll try and tough it out.  NO SLIN OR IGF.  Maybe some GHRP-6 if I have probs putting down those cals.  There is a sup called "black hole" that does a nice job opening your appetite.  I hope I don't need it, but it's on hand.  I will also be taking 3g of vitamin C ED as VC acts like a natural AI in high doses.  Milk thistle and liv52 as well.

Aromasin and Clomid for PCT....4 weeks.

Nolva and caber on hand.  I've ran similar cycles to this in the past, but this one will probably be the last one.  I might run a few short test/tren blasts in the future....but I think this will sufficient.  I start Monday.  Wish me luck.....I have not run anything in a while so my receptors are nice and fresh!!  I hope to add about 10 lbs. with this cycle and come out looking much harder and more vascular.  I'm also going to try and get back to the single digit bf%s.....but I think I'll be happy with 11-12%.






/V


----------



## SeattlesBest (May 17, 2015)

Your a beast Victor, I wish you the best of luck on your final cycle my friend. keep us posted!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2015)

In for this beast ride!  That prov dose you'll need a cock transplant end of cycle!


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2015)

Id face capital punishment if i ran that cycle. lol Do it up, Ill be watching!


----------



## saint924 (May 17, 2015)

Holy shit! Doubt I'll ever get to that level lol, good luck man! Defenly look forward to seeing how that turns out.


----------



## Patmuscle (May 17, 2015)

victor, wich time of the day u inject ur gh? and do u split it?


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 17, 2015)

Patmuscle said:


> victor, wich time of the day u inject ur gh? and do u split it?



If I do 8iu....4iu at 7am and 4iu at 1pm.  Always split over 4iu...uou will get more pulses throughout the day. ;-)


----------



## Patmuscle (May 17, 2015)

but 16 weeks orals isnt that a lil bit harsh for ur liver?

1-8 anadrol then 9-16 anavar?


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 17, 2015)

Patmuscle said:


> but 16 weeks orals isnt that a lil bit harsh for ur liver?
> 
> 1-8 anadrol then 9-16 anavar?



Never had liver issues and I get tested once a month.  Var is nothing to worry about.  Your liver can take a good beating...and I don't even drink. I will still take liver sups, but not at all worried.  Ran more harder/longer in the past....no issues.  I just hope I can handlr 8iu of GreyTops....if I have probs, I'll knock it down to 6iu.  Started my AI last week.




/V


----------



## ldog (May 17, 2015)

Victor,

Please keep us posted weekly or bi-weekly on how this is going. I'm in your corner man.


----------



## heavyiron (May 17, 2015)

Looks like a pro cycle there. Have fun brother!


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 18, 2015)

heavyiron said:


> Looks like a pro cycle there. Have fun brother!



lol...guys here still say shit like this?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2015)

Standard Donkey said:


> lol...guys here still say shit like this?



Your pro cycle has a flat tyre


----------



## muscleicon (May 18, 2015)

Thats a hell of a cycle. In for the ride.

_*Icon*_


----------



## jshel12 (May 18, 2015)

Good luck. Any TRT in future with low dose GH, or that's it nothing else?


----------



## mac10chap (May 18, 2015)

Strong cycle.   Have fun.  In for the updates.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 18, 2015)

jshel12 said:


> Good luck. Any TRT in future with low dose GH, or that's it nothing else?



GH for sure....no plans for TRT, but will be monitoring everything and everything.  Maybe...



/V


----------



## Repo (May 18, 2015)

Wicked cycle Victor - F-ing nice!!!

Good luck with the back... "but man, you're still so young."

Upside down spinal decompressions helped my back - BIG TIME... This is where you hang upside down by your feet.

But you have a few pounds on me (50 +) and I don't know you're history with the back... the best way I can explain it is like this...

The spinal discs are kind of like Oreo Cookies... after many years of deadlifts and squats - it's like squeezing the shit out of white stuff 
in the middle of the Oreo... when you hang upside down, you pull the spine back into place relieving the pressure of the discs - or white 
stuff just like in an Oreo...

It helped me almost instantly - every day getting better... except it seems to not have the same effect on the hip.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 19, 2015)

I have the updide down contraption, it's  called....shit, forgot what it's called. That old man on TV advertises them and does a 4" jump at the end of the commercial.  Teeter something? Anyway....feels nice when I use it, but as soon as I get off, I get a sudden rush of pain.  What helps....is riding a rice rocket at high speeds and rpms. The vibration does something for me.  I have 4 conditions with my back....well 5 noe if you count hip deterioration because of my limp shifting my weight to one side.  Anyway....today was day one and I feel like a fuckn animal. Can't sleep...probably the drol.  I took my pain meds and rozerem....still up. Ugh....



/V


----------



## stillatit (May 19, 2015)

WEW, Good success to you my man !!! Fingers crossed for ya on the 8 iu grey's. Just posted a new thread on 6iu's of the grey's lol.  I know you will keep us posted bro & looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 19, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> Started my AI last week.




Is there a strategy to using AI prior to initiating AAS? I'm not familiar with this but it is interesting, can you elaborate?


----------



## Stickmancqb (May 19, 2015)

Good luck man! I'm going to follow until the end!


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 19, 2015)

Roughneck_91 said:


> Is there a strategy to using AI prior to initiating AAS? I'm not familiar with this but it is interesting, can you elaborate?



Never got gyno before, was told by a few pros many years back to start the AI a week prior to thr start of the cycle...especially when running doses that look like mine.   I always have done so, and NEVER had gyno issues.  Not about to change up my routine....the AI takes some time to start working....so I give it a head start. I learned lots of little tricks on my path...



/V


----------



## Repo (May 20, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> I have the updide down contraption, it's  called....shit, forgot what it's called. That old man on TV advertises them and does a 4" jump at the end of the commercial.  Teeter something? Anyway....feels nice when I use it, but as soon as I get off, I get a sudden rush of pain.  What helps....is riding a rice rocket at high speeds and rpms. The vibration does something for me.  I have 4 conditions with my back....well 5 noe if you count hip deterioration because of my limp shifting my weight to one side.  Anyway....today was day one and I feel like a fuckn animal. Can't sleep...probably the drol.  I took my pain meds and rozerem....still up. Ugh..../V



Yeah that's what I have - the teeter, with the boots as well... if you haven't tried the boots yet - it's A LOT BETTER with them. 

Keep up the great work... "good luck with the back."


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 20, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> Never got gyno before, was told by a few pros many years back to start the AI a week prior to thr start of the cycle...especially when running doses that look like mine.   I always have done so, and NEVER had gyno issues.  Not about to change up my routine....the AI takes some time to start working....so I give it a head start. I learned lots of little tricks on my path...
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Very cool, thank you. I might implement the same strategy. 

I apologize for all the questions, but is there an AI that should be used over others? I'm just wondering if something like Aromasin would be too strong without AAS. What is your protocol? Thanks again.


----------



## SuperLift (May 21, 2015)

That's a solid stack for sure


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 21, 2015)

omfg what a dosage man..you will explode.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 21, 2015)

LOL....I ran MUCH higher doses when I was younger....before I began using GH/SLIN.  Hey...this is my last cycle brother (I think)



/V


----------



## Doomed (May 22, 2015)

The cycle looks crazy fun. Im 44 and now do TRT with a cycle here and there a year. What I would like to see is a day of your eating. Not so much ounces of this or that. Just a steak, sweet potatoe,  rice etc etc for this meal shake with that meal. Ive been looking and reading people cycles for so long its a nice change to see how they eat. I eat beef once a week usually on Saturdays when Im able to grill them outside over oak wood or hickory other than that I eat fish and chicken all week. Thanks and good luck with this


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 24, 2015)

Roughneck_91 said:


> Very cool, thank you. I might implement the same strategy.
> 
> I apologize for all the questions, but is there an AI that should be used over others? I'm just wondering if something like Aromasin would be too strong without AAS. What is your protocol? Thanks again.


Most think estro is the devil and you need to kill it all. FAULSE!!  You need SOME estro in your body for it to run right. With that said, I don't ever run a suicide AI while ON cycle....I use adex.  Come PCT time, I switch over to Aromasin. Youvcan askvme whatever you want....there is a reason for everything I do.


/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 24, 2015)

Doomed said:


> The cycle looks crazy fun. Im 44 and now do TRT with a cycle here and there a year. What I would like to see is a day of your eating. Not so much ounces of this or that. Just a steak, sweet potatoe,  rice etc etc for this meal shake with that meal. Ive been looking and reading people cycles for so long its a nice change to see how they eat. I eat beef once a week usually on Saturdays when Im able to grill them outside over oak wood or hickory other than that I eat fish and chicken all week. Thanks and good luck with this



Because I have soooo many food allergies, my meals are more or less the same. I eat 5-6 meals a day and aim for about 7k calories a day and about  400-500gr of protein a day. A meal might consist of two veal rib chops, side of corn, side of mashed potatoes, and a good size vanilla milkshake. That could be breakfast or dinner.  Other times it might be 3 lamb racks or 2 good size rare rib eyes or maybe 3 chicken breasts....breaded and baked.  Might use string beans instead of corn in....or fries instead of mashed.  Ill have a couple cans of tuna from time to time.  Each meal will have a large piece of protein.  I will also eat a whole medium size of Hsggen Daz ice cream with some bananas. 


/V


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> Most think estro is the devil and you need to kill it all. FAULSE!!  You need SOME estro in your body for it to run right. With that said, I don't ever run a suicide AI while ON cycle....I use adex.  Come PCT time, I switch over to Aromasin. Youvcan askvme whatever you want....there is a reason for everything I do.
> 
> 
> /V



You run PCT?????


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2015)

And why no suicidal inhibitor on cycle Vic?


----------



## BigJH (May 24, 2015)

It looks awesome brother. . Good luck Big V..


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 24, 2015)

No suicide AI because you need SOME estro to function properly.  And yes....I always run PCT. Clomid and Aromasin...as stated in my first post (with continued HGH).



/V


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> No suicide AI because you need SOME estro to function properly.  And yes....I always run PCT. Clomid and Aromasin...as stated in my first post (with continued HGH).
> 
> 
> 
> /V



So even a low dose 12.5mg ED or EOd is going to destroy estro?


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 25, 2015)

More so than adex, most certainly.  A SAI works best for PCT...or so my experiences and studies I have read have dictated to me. Lots of guys think they have to get rid of ALL estrogen....this is false.


/V




theCaptn' said:


> So even a low dose 12.5mg ED or EOd is going to destroy estro?


----------



## Stickmancqb (May 26, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> More so than adex, most certainly.  A SAI works best for PCT...or so my experiences and studies I have read have dictated to me. Lots of guys think they have to get rid of ALL estrogen....this is false.
> 
> 
> /V



If I kill my estrogen, my back and every joint in my body hurts. I like to keep mine around 50 and that's a little higher but it's where I feel best.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 26, 2015)

Stickmancqb said:


> If I kill my estrogen, my back and every joint in my body hurts. I like to keep mine around 50 and that's a little higher but it's where I feel best.



There ya go...it just goes to show that a little estro is needed for our bodies to function properly. Only during PCT do we really want to use a suicide AI.  Not to say you can't use aromasin during your cycle, I just much prefer adex and about 3gr of vitamin C.



/V


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 26, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> There ya go...it just goes to show that a little estro is needed for our bodies to function properly. Only during PCT do we really want to use a suicide AI.  Not to say you can't use aromasin during your cycle, I just much prefer adex and about 3gr of vitamin C.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Agreed. I've used Adex in the past, but I could never find a sweet spot for dose or frequency. I think I might be sensitive to estro rebound, so this time I'm experimenting with low dose Aro.

I started with 12.5mg/ed and I could feel a little elbow-soreness setting in after 3 days, so I backed off a bit to 3 ius (~7mg/day) and I feel top notch. Sometimes ya got to find out what works best for you. 

But whats the Vitamin C about? I've always taken 2-3g for antioxidant and immune support, but does this exhibit anti-estrogenic characteristics as well? 

BTW, this thread and those like it are what makes this board great.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 26, 2015)

A high dose of vitamin C can act like a natural AI...3gr ED is sufficient. Any more and it's more or less a waste.  I can't find the study on it, Heavy might have it if you shoot him a PM.  Oh....and I thank you for the kind words, brother.



/V




Roughneck_91 said:


> Agreed. I've used Adex in the past, but I could never find a sweet spot for dose or frequency. I think I might be sensitive to estro rebound, so this time I'm experimenting with low dose Aro.
> 
> I started with 12.5mg/ed and I could feel a little elbow-soreness setting in after 3 days, so I backed off a bit to 3 ius (~7mg/day) and I feel top notch. Sometimes ya got to find out what works best for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## rambo99 (May 27, 2015)

Subbed.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 27, 2015)

So far so good!!  I'm loaded with energy and can only sleep for about 4 hours a day. I tossed some GHRP-6 into the mix, just to help stimulate a stronger appetite. I'm also using those protein tubes with 42g (think it's 42) of protein in them.  Doing ok with the bump in my GH dose...I can still get a decent grip around the bar.  I am retaining a little extra water...but that is expected with the NPP, higher GH dose, along with the drol.  Adex and proviron are helping me keep it to a minimum.   I get a little shaky in my hands from time to time....bu that's nothing new.  So...all is going according to plan.  Gonna hit the tanning bed tmro...than I'll be ready to do my beach thing! Can't wait! 



/V


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 28, 2015)

Awesome bro, keep us updated. 

Is it that you're tossing and turning and only getting 4hrs? or are you sleeping 4hrs but it feels like 8hrs rest?

BTW, you were right about Proviron  I was in such a good mood with just 50mgs. I couldn't stop smiling! Gonna go for 100mg.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 28, 2015)

I never slept more than 6 hrs unless I was drunk from the night before in collage.  I don't really drink now.  But yea, 4 hrs. sleep than my day starts.  So I don't hit the sack till about 3am.  And I take a shit load of pain killers for my spine....you would think that would help me sleep more. Nope....even with the help of Rozerem.  SUCKS!!



/V

And yes....you will be much happier with 100mg of proviron.  Just be sure to have someone to poke on!  Hey...I'm a poet, and didn't even know it! lol


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 28, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> And yes....you will be much happier with 100mg of proviron.  Just be sure to have someone to poke on!  Hey...I'm a poet, and didn't even know it! lol



One more skill to the resume...


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 29, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 30, 2015)

not trying to be a dick here Victor, but your beliefs on AI's are patently false.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 30, 2015)

And what part of my reasoning do you differ with?  99% of what comes out of my mouth has been confirmed in a study or an article of some sort by a credible author.  I am not one to preech "bro-science".



/V



Standard Donkey said:


> not trying to be a dick here Victor, but your beliefs on AI's are patently false.


----------



## rambo99 (May 30, 2015)

Why no slin?


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 30, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> Why no slin?



Didn't need to go that loud....I'm happy with ehere I am for the most part.  Besides, being on the job hunt right now and having to time everything properly....I didn't want to mess with it to be honest.  I got plenty going on right now. I'm done with slin.


/V


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 31, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> And what part of my reasoning do you differ with?  99% of what comes out of my mouth has been confirmed in a study or an article of some sort by a credible author.  I am not one to preech "bro-science".
> 
> 
> 
> /V



your post regarding aromasin being a "suicide inhibitor" seems to imply that you believe that it gets rid of any and all aromatase, thus essentially rendering your body free of estrogen.. this is simply not the case, your body is constantly making more aromatase, so the "suicide" aspect of aromasin's inhibition of aromatase is moot. Also, due to aromasin's short active life (relative to adex and letrozole), it should be dosed everyday (and taken with food). Ideally, it should be dosed twice a day. Once every other day is not enough and will result in peaks and valleys in your estrogen levels - not something you want. Finally, all AI's reduce estrogen approximately 50-60%. I know noobs will post studies that say that aromasin reduces estrogen about 80%, and letro up to 99%, but those studies were conducted on post-menopausal women, not men. there really is no way to "crash" or "kill" or "tank" (or any other word that noobs use to describe drastic reduction of estrogen) your estrogen levels by using AI's in the standard doses along standard dosing schedules.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2015)

I've got 12.5mg aromasin - on a low dose cycle it's impractical to dose twice a day.
I can see the advantage of adex with a longer half-life, but there's always that rebound, and, correct me if I'm wrong, but an impact on lipids?


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 31, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I've got 12.5mg aromasin - on a low dose cycle it's impractical to dose twice a day.
> I can see the advantage of adex with a longer half-life, but there's always that rebound, and, correct me if I'm wrong, but an impact on lipids?



aromasin has the least negative impact on lipids. letro has the greatest negative impact IIRC.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 31, 2015)

Donkey....your implications that you said I may have been making are not entirely accurate.  Aromasin does kill more estro than adex does, and your body does need some estro to function properly.  That was my primary point and my point here is accurate.  And yes, some studies will show that aromasin and letro CAN kill up to 99% of the estro in your body.  And I have read a study and I did post it here at one point where it specifically states that the ideal combo is to use adex while on cycle, and aromasin for PCT.

With that said, I think it's unfair to say my views on AI's are "patently false".  If you would like, I can spend some time and try and dig up these studies and the thread of which I spoke of.  I don't think we have that great of a difference of opinion,  but if you want to read the studies and thread yourself...I will do my best to find them.   And the studies/articles were about men and AAS....not post-menopausal women.


/V


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 31, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> Donkey....your implications that you said I may have been making are not entirely accurate.  Aromasin does kill more estro than adex does, and your body does need some estro to function properly.  That was my primary point and my point here is accurate.  And yes, some studies will show that aromasin and letro CAN kill up to 99% of the estro in your body.  And I have read a study and I did post it here at one point where it specifically states that the ideal combo is to use adex while on cycle, and aromasin for PCT.
> 
> With that said, I think it's unfair to say my views on AI's are "patently false".  If you would like, I can spend some time and try and dig up these studies and the thread of which I spoke of.  I don't think we have that great of a difference of opinion,  but if you want to read the studies and thread yourself...I will do my best to find them.   And the studies/articles were about men and AAS....not post-menopausal women.
> 
> ...



right, aromasin does reduce estrogen slightly more than adex. like I said, all three (adex, aromasin, and letro) reduce estrogen between 50-60%. and no, neither letro nor aromasin reduce estrogen up to or even close to 99% in males. Any article you may find that claims they do are simply parroting the same broscience that was taken from that study on women. of course your body needs some estrogen to function properly... but my point was, there's really no AI that can reduce estrogen completely.. if you have free time on your hands, and feel compelled to do so, feel free to post the studies that you were referring to.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like a real beast of a cycle! I'm a year older, and my back, neck (rear, slipped discs), and right shoulder all warn me from time to time so I tend to take it easy these days. More volume, lighter weights, more careful with my movements (what I do and how I do them).


----------



## Ls61973 (Jun 4, 2015)

How long has it been since last cycle?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 4, 2015)

About 10 months or so....I got to cut back on the weight I'm lifting....my back is starting to hurt.  I've been slowly adding plates, but I need to stop where I'm at.  That drol keeps telling me I can/should add more...but my damn back does not agree. 




/V


----------



## stillatit (Jun 4, 2015)

Lighten it up big man, you know it,save that back .... rep it till the pump fkg hurtz


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 4, 2015)

I know...I probably couldn't lift half the weight I'm lifting if I wasn't using GH. It's amazing the wonders the stuff does for my back.



/V


----------



## espagnolito75 (Jun 5, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> Well, as many of you know I have some nasty back problems and I am limited with what I can do.  I am almost 38, 273lbs, 12%bf, over a dozen cycles, training for 20+ years, a dozen with AAS, 8 with GH/SLIN/IGF.  Aiming for 7K calories a day....mostly red meat.  Lamb and veal with a little tuna from time to time.  I will usually have 4 lamb racks or 4 veal chops for dinner.  I have allergies to most fruit and veggies...so I'm a meat and potato kind of guy.
> 
> Because of my back problems and injuries,all I run now is GH (4iu ED).  Going to stretch this one out to 16 weeks.
> 
> ...



Great cycle bro... For me the Best of the best cycle is=

Anadrol 4 first Weeks 50/100mg ED
Trenbolone acetate 100mg ED
Testosterone propionate 200mg ED
Winstrol 50mg ED
T3 Cynomel 50 / 100mcg ED
Clenbuterol E2D

Cycle of 8 weeks...
Ah ah ah ah !!!!

Good luck bro ! You stong !


----------



## espagnolito75 (Jun 5, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> *HGH* bump current dose to 8iu if possible (sides pending)  Using *GreyTop* brand HGH...they are a bit on the strong side.  I can handle 4iu, but not sure if I can do 8iu.  If I can grip the bar, I'll try and tough it out.
> 
> /V



Bro, for the HGH TheGreyTop, this is "powerful" ? You have never used Hygetropin / Godtropin etc For compare... ?

Thanks


----------



## Ls61973 (Jun 5, 2015)

Also try Cryo therapy for your back.  A friend of mine has had a herniated disk forver and it has help her immensely.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 5, 2015)

I used Serosrim by Serono for 3 years....great stuff.  But, sometimes I would have to pay $500-$600 a kit....and knew many guys paying close to $1000!!  CRAZY!!!  When I got my labs back when using the Greys, my numbers where almost identical.  So fuck paying $600 for a kit of Seros when I can get the same results with the Greys at almost half the price.  I only buy Seros now if I have to travel because they have a special patented formula that doesn't require thr kit to be stored in the fridge. And that's a HUGE help when traveling.  Otherwise
....Grey all the way!



/V



espagnolito75 said:


> Bro, for the HGH TheGreyTop, this is "powerful" ? You have never used Hygetropin / Godtropin etc For compare... ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## espagnolito75 (Jun 5, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> I used Serosrim by Serono for 3 years....great stuff.  But, sometimes I would have to pay $500-$600 a kit....and knew many guys paying close to $1000!!  CRAZY!!!  When I got my labs back when using the Greys, my numbers where almost identical.  So fuck paying $600 for a kit of Seros when I can get the same results with the Greys at almost half the price.  I only buy Seros now if I have to travel because they have a special patented formula that doesn't require thr kit to be stored in the fridge. And that's a HUGE help when traveling.  Otherwise
> ....Grey all the way!
> 
> 
> ...



Ok bro, thanks... yes i have look the price of serostim, is crazy !!!! lol
I'm interessed for hygetropin black top or TheGreyTop... The price is similary.
Please accept my invitation, i want send to you my source.
See you later and good work for it.

For the cycle i want use 4iu of Thegreytop for 2 months for cutting cycle whit AAS... and after i start whit 8/10iu whit insuline / IGF1 + AAS for bulking.


----------



## stillatit (Jun 6, 2015)

DAMN!!,
I don't know how the hell anyone can tolerate 8-10 iu of legit shit???   I been through 600iu now at a rate of 6iu a day of grey tops, got my non dominant hand almost fucking numb and dominant hand pretty damn tingly. Started hurting just a little bit in my palm when lifting .  I just backed down to 5 iu a day to get a little relief.  I will drop a little more if need be.  I had planned to go to 8 for a while after pct through the summer.  *NO FREAKING WAY  lol* .   If it will clear up a little, i will go back to 6 again.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have no plans to ever go to 10iu a day....don't think I could even handle it.  The older you get, the more sensitive your body reacts to it.  When my cycle is done...I'll probably run 3-4iu a day....and in a few years, probably drop the dose down to 2-2.5/3 a day.  I achieved all that I wanted for the most part.  The primary reason I will continue to use GH is because it does WONDERS for my several back issues that I have.



/V


----------



## Ls61973 (Jun 7, 2015)

Any reason you went with Anadrol vs Dbol?


----------



## PK2 (Jun 7, 2015)

Because Abombs are the shit..


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ls61973 said:


> Any reason you went with Anadrol vs Dbol?



I used to take BOTH but I couldn't handle the headaches.  The main reason I went with drol is because it gives me a great deal more strength. And with that...I can slap more plates on the bar allowing me to lift more weight giving me an overall better workout.  The more weight, the better.  Dbol simply doesn't give me the strength drol does.  Bottom line.




/V


----------



## PK2 (Jun 7, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> I used to take BOTH but I couldn't handle the headaches.  The main reason I went with drol is because it gives me a great deal more strength. And with that...I can slap more plates on the bar allowing me to lift more weight giving me an overall better workout.  The more weight, the better.  Dbol simply doesn't give me the strength drol does.  Bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be trying both this upcoming run..
25mg/25mg Pre-Wo with possible TNE also


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 7, 2015)

PK2 said:


> I'll be trying both this upcoming run..
> 25mg/25mg Pre-Wo with possible TNE also



I used to do that....but at 100mg of each including 100mg of TNE about 2 hrs. before workout.  I just can't run any dose of drol and dbol without getting headaches. I used to run HALO instead, but it's gotten harder to get and is now the most expensive compound around. So no more HALO. Used to be great before an MMA match!!



/V


----------



## PK2 (Jun 7, 2015)

That's my next run.. Halo & Tren dosages will vary...
TNE will be in here for Pre also..


----------



## PK2 (Jun 7, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> I used to do that....but at 100mg of each including 100mg of TNE about 2 hrs. before workout.  I just can't run any dose of drol and dbol without getting headaches. I used to run HALO instead, but it's gotten harder to get and is now the most expensive compound around. So no more HALO. Used to be great before an MMA match!!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



100 of each is high bro lol 
No wonder why you got headaches


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 8, 2015)

PK2 said:


> 100 of each is high bro lol
> No wonder why you got headaches



Nah...I would still get them at half the dose. The two together don't go well with me....no matter the dose.



/V


----------



## PK2 (Jun 8, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> Nah...I would still get them at half the dose. The two together don't go well with me....no matter the dose.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



We'll see how I react, may have to play with dosing or drop one... Also have injectable Dbol & tabs, so that's an option.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 8, 2015)

Some guys have no problems running both....some do.




/V


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 8, 2015)

do you get the same joint relief from npp as deca? I have only run deca and it last for a good while after pct


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 8, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> do you get the same joint relief from npp as deca? I have only run deca and it last for a good while after pct



Works the same for me.  NPP just works quicker but doesn't last as long...




/V


----------



## Ls61973 (Aug 19, 2015)

Any updates on cycle?


----------



## Mister Sandman (Sep 6, 2015)

How did it go?


----------

